# Cygwin gcc-4 Command not found



## rpaskudniak

OS: Win-7 64-bit
Runnig Cygwin

Greetings.

What I am trying to do in my Cygwin environment: Install the Perl module Math::Complex_C. The exact module in not really important but if I omit it folks will ask me what I'm trying to do. :wink:

BTW, the reason I'm not posting this to PerlGuru is that the problem is a Cygwin issue - a missing compiler or symlink thereto

OK, I go through the installation steps:


Code:


$ perl Makefile.PL
[B]Writing Makefile for Math::Complex_C::Long
Writing MYMETA.yml
Writing Makefile for Math::Complex_C
Writing MYMETA.yml[/B]

So far so good. But the next step is the make:


Code:


$ make
[B]...
gcc-4 -c    -DPERL_USE_SAFE_PUTENV -U__STRICT_ANSI__ -g -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -fstack-protector -DUSEIMPORTLIB -O3    -DVERSION=\"0.08\"  -DXS_VERSION=\"0.08\"  "-I/usr/lib/perl5/5.14/i686-cygwin-threads-64int/CORE"  -DNEWPERL Long.c
/bin/sh: gcc-4: command not found
...[/B]

Now I have gone searching for gcc-4 in the setup list - no success there.

I also tried manipulating the makefile so invoke gcc instead of gcc-4 but gcc-4 got invoked anyway and I had the same problem a step later.

HELP! What is this gcc-4 the makefile is looking for? :facepalm:

Thanks.

-- Rasputin Paskudniak


----------



## rpaskudniak

*True korn shell for cygwin: Obtainable?*

Greetings.

I have long been aware that the ksh I get in Cygwin is actually a symbolic link to mksh. (FWIW, Release is: MIRBSD KSH R47 2013/07/24)

Today I tried to use the typeset command in this context:


Code:


$ typeset -F a=3.1415
[B]ksh: typeset: -F: unknown option[/B]

Whoops! That means mksh does not have all the features of ksh.:nono: That's a downer! :sad:

So my quest for my Cygwin environment is: How do I get my hot little hands on a true Korn shell?

I know Dr. Korn has a web site promoting Uwin, another emulator of the Unix environment. But aside from the difficulty in downloading and installing from that page, I want a ksh to run in my cygwin environment, not have to transfer to another environment.

If I need to compile and make, that might still be OK, as long as it does not invoke gcc-4 (see my previous thread).

Ideas, anyone?

Thanks.

-- Rasputin Paskudniak


----------

